# Oklahoma Herf?????



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey everyone I would like to try to get an Oklahoma Herf going???? I am new to the jungle and I am constantly hearing about how awesome and fun it is, so I would like to get some fellow Oklahomans and others around to try to have an awesome Herf. If interested let me no and we will try to get it going. :w :al


----------

